# Milwaukee Radio that charges a battery!!!



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I told you guys it would be out!


http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2792-20?mtcCampaign=25166&mtcEmail=589880378














> The Milwaukee® M18™ Jobsite Radio/Charger is the first charging radio to bring the power of Bluetooth® to the jobsite, while delivering the industry's best reception and sound. The most advanced radio of its kind, the M18™ Jobsite Radio/Charger features a Bluetooth® receiver so you can stream rich, full sound wirelessly from over 100 feet away. Its unique battery charger allows you to charge any M18™ battery without sacrificing reception or sound quality. For added versatility, a high-power USB port allows you to charge most portable electronic devices over 50% faster than any competitor. The M18™ Radio/Charger's lightweight, high-strength design includes a reinforced roll cage for protection from weather and abusive jobsite conditions. The radio/charger also offers the industry's largest on-board, weather-sealed storage compartment to protect your small belongings and smart phones. A 16" auxiliary input cord and 2 AAA batteries are included.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey I already posted this.

Pretty cool though, and it's about time!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

You guys are way behind the 8 ball...:whistling2::laughing:


The Motts posted it first...:laughing::thumbup:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/new-milwaukee-m18-jobsite-radio-62578/


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

It would be really neat if you could leave your smart phone in the truck, play your tunes (bluetooth) and hear if a phone call or message was coming in.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

F that. I already got suckered into buying two of their radios one of which is pretty decent, the other a piece of garbage.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> You guys are way behind the 8 ball...:whistling2::laughing:
> 
> 
> The Motts posted it first...:laughing::thumbup:
> ...


Hey some of us aren't old enough to have been around back then! :laughing:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> F that. I already got suckered into buying two of their radios one of which is pretty decent, the other a piece of garbage.


I bought the first generation radio thinking it charged batteries.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I hope they come out with an m12 that will do the same


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I bought the first generation radio thinking it charged batteries.


I did that too,but the good news is that radio still works,can't say that about the three dewalt radios have all died on me.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> I hope they come out with an m12 that will do the same


Seconded, or even better a combo M12 & M18.

If a M12 came out I might wait for the combo version update. Splicing in a M12 to the M18 version would make me sad since the finish looks so nice on the new M18 one.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> I did that too,but the good news is that radio still works


 
I actually thought the radio was bad.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I love my m12. I have thrown it, left it out in the rain, and really beat the **** out of it...

2 years, and still going strong!


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

How many threads do we need for this beast? I count three so far... everybody seems to be finding it sparky-lishus!


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Probably 4 threads is enough.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Finally!


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

So....does it run off of just the batteries, as well as charge when plugged in? Doesn't say. Knowing Milwaukee I would say no. Seems they don't want us to have cake and eat it too.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

beartp515 said:


> So....does it run off of just the batteries, as well as charge when plugged in?


How else could it possibly work?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> What they should make is a toolbox with a kickass radio built into it. I could carry my cordless tools INSIDE the radio...oh...and it should also have a charger for M18 and M12 batteries.


:whistling2::thumbsup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, not interested unless it's a 12/18 combo.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

That's why they're releasing an M18 radio/charger for 2014.. so that in 2015 they can get more money out of guy's pockets when they release the M12/M18 radio/charger. 

Hold out if you can!


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> How else could it possibly work?


Well my thinking is and it didn't say that it does mind you. But knowing Milwaukee it only runs on 12th so that it can charge Batts. And it doesn't do both.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> That's why they're releasing an M18 radio/charger for 2014.. so that in 2015 they can get more money out of guy's pockets when they release the M12/M18 radio/charger.
> 
> Hold out if you can!


Yeah that's SO 2014...

Hey mikeh32, 2014 called, and they want their bluetooth m18 charger back!

No, wait, lets hold out for the M28/M18/M12... 2020?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

By 2020 M28 and M18 will be obsolete. They will have come out with a Super Fuel Oxide M12 that will be more power than any human can handle.


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> By 2020 M28 and M18 will be obsolete. They will have come out with a Super Fuel Oxide M12 that will be more power than any human can handle.


Clearly you've never worked with a Samoan after 3 Monsters.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

SamoanThor said:


> Clearly you've never worked with a Samoan after 3 Monsters.


Hey I did say HUMAN! :jester:


----------

